# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  List directory (folder) names for Mac Excel

## Matthew Appleton

Hi there


I am completely new to the idea of macros and VBA, but excited by the potential. I have a book project I am working on, and would like to list all of the folder names from a (massive) set of incoming projects organised into folders.
I found this post (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...directory.html) which seems to do the trick for Windows based Excel, but not Mac - I get the message 

'Runtime Error 428 Active X component can't create object' - I think thi sis due to OSX not being compatible with VBA 'objects' - is that right?

Here is the script below - anyone have any clues as to how I can configure it for Mac OSX Excel?

thanks for your time!






```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

I have added *code tags* to your post.  As per forum rule 3, you need to use them whenever you put any code in your post.  Please add them in future.  If you need more information on how to use them, check my signature.

----------


## JosephP

you can't use the scripting runtime on a mac and dir won't give you folder sizes (it also doesn't work with file names longer than 27/28 characters) so I reckon you'd need apple script for that. I'd try asking on macscripter.net

----------


## Matthew Appleton

Oh well - simple trick is to simply copy-paste in the finder and then into text edit - to excel... but only works up to a certain point!



thanks

----------

